
Experiment shows knives manufactured from frozen human feces do not work - aaron-santos
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2352409X19305371?via%3Dihub
======
theonemind
Well, there goes my startup.

------
kentbrew
Nothing is over until Mythbusters says it is. Picturing in my mind right now a
guillotine with a fifty-pound blade made of human shit frozen in liquid
nitrogen ... I bet it would stand up to a single impact just fine. And if it
didn't? It would still be pretty awesome.

------
vikramkr
I actually really appreciate this research - this is proper Mythbusters type
stuff, looking at debunking an urban legend. Also, considering that this is an
urban legend originated and propagated by an anthropologist also apparebtly
known for his work with psychotropic plants[0], who also already has had an
incident of dubious claims bring criticized, perhaps this is a good wakeup
call to see how reliable Wade Davis' other findings are as well.

[0]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wade_Davis_(anthropologist)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wade_Davis_\(anthropologist\))

------
et2o
Candidate for an Ignobel prize. Could have used some figures

~~~
vikramkr
They're one of the winners this year, I assume that's why this post was made.

------
rman666
Sorry, but they are full of shit.

------
brettermeier
This is great science XD

------
mensetmanusman
I’m pretty sure I used this weapon in Diablo 1.

